# So, I am game - honestly -



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is there a homeopathic remedy for an enlarged spleen - Grim is still NOT back to 100% and bloodwork is all normal (well low normal) as well as negative titers for all tick borne disesases (NC State panel)....Just neutered about 2 weeks ago due to enlarged prostate (apparently simply enlarged and cystic due to ultrasound)

No massess detected on ultrasound.

Dr course is "wait and see" - Right now I am giving him turmeric 300mg along with fish oil and also glucosamine for general health (8 year old, has "normal" amounts of spondylosis as well.

But it is under the radar. I can tell he is not quite feeling so good.

------------

There is a holistic vet about an hour away but I have had some mixed results with that with another dog

The way I see it WHAT have I got to loose looking at this approach? The vet denied my suggestion of a run of doxycycline anyway (and I may do it on my own.....)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

See if Dr. Pitcairn will answer your question: Leading Voices in Homeopathy :: View Forum - Richard Pitcairn, D.V.M., Ph.D.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I do need to say that for homeopathy to really work you would need to be treating the problem and not just the symptom (the enlarged spleen being the symptom of a larger problem) so a classical homeopath would need to do a complete case work up to get the correct remedy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Makes sense. I will do some more local looking.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Nancy,
While I don't know much about the topic, one of my females recently had surgery. My Vet prescribed Yunnan Baiyao along with some more common drugs. I looked it up because I didn't know what it was. Maybe read up on it and ask someone who knows, if it would be something for your dog.

BTW, the surgery was not for her speen but this stuff is supposed to speed healing and is used for other things as well, like bleeding tumors. ulcers etc.


----------

